# Wanted:53-55cm road bike



## lordjenks (13 Jan 2009)

hi, im 15 and looking to get into road bikes, been cycling for my whole life but mtbs. i am looking for a *nice looking* road bike, im 175cm high but still growing.. i have about 400 to spend, new or second hand, reason being that it would probs be cheaper here than at lbs
thx guys:>


----------



## bigdaddy (14 Jan 2009)

*Possible bike for you?*

Hello, 
I saw the thread regarding the road bike wanted. I have a road bike gathering dust and would be interested in selling. It's a GTZR2000, size 56cm frame (large) in red+white,with carbon forks and FULL ULTEGRA groupset (brakes, hubs, crank the lot) cost me £1400 a couple of years ago but in A1 condition. I have some pix that I could email you? let me know if you are interested, looking for around £500 but could meet you half way for cash. 
Cheers 
Andy (07811130457) - Shropshire Area


----------



## Kirstie (30 Jan 2009)

We have a 56cm frame and forks for sale:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=22108

Prepared to reduce the price for a quick sale.


----------

